# Are people driving on the ice yet around NW metro



## jeepguy (Nov 7, 2005)

Just curious if anyone has been driving on the ice around the NW merto. If so which lakes have you been on or seen people on.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I drove out this weekend by Amery, WI. Over a foot of good ice. Trucks were out all over the place.


----------

